# MACAP Grinders - NEW ARRIVALS - OFFERS



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We at Coffee Omega are pleased to announce the arrival of MACAP grinders from Feb 2013.

Currently running some great offers

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/macap-grinders


----------

